# question, for tri-state



## daze (Aug 4, 2007)

i heard that you let, the guys with the fast s/c run with the guys that don,t have one. don,t you think that would discourage the man? if that was me i would stop racing i don,t have lot,s of money. i like going out on the track, thinking i have a chance to win the race. with these new s/c no way of winning. tri-state lets hear what you think. i seen other tracks seperate them. thanks se ya down south.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, here at Tri-state racers we place all levels and talent of racers together in their respective classes. Right now the Tekin S/C is the hot speedo. The Tekin S/C has been around for quite some time and is not new. The software that Tekin has come up with (Version 203) is as fast, if not faster than the Black Diamond and more consistent than the Mamba for on-road. We *DO NOT* seperate classes based on speed controls, nor do we seperate based on ability or talent. However the VTA class does have some rules on S/C that are adhered to. If you like going to a track and want to have a chance to win, as you say, you may want to practice some first. Then worry about having lots of money to compete! If you can tell us what other track or tracks seperate classes based on the S/C, please let us know which one they are. I personally have not heard of another track seperating by S/C yet.


-this is the opinion of the poster- :wave:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

ELI... your my hero!!! LOL:wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

How would you ever get better if you didnt race against guys that were faster? Better equipment does not make you any faster, Its just like when you were a kid and you thought a new pair of shoes would make you run faster. The equipment has the potential to make you faster by tenths but if you cant wheel it, it wont help. Why would a track tear apart there classes just because of there speedo? If you dont have a tekin just go to your local track with a Havoc speedo or an AI speedo and throw down some cash to a VTA guy with a tekin and bam your in now you will be the fast guy:thumbsup:


By the way I am not one of those fast guys,I go to Tri-State now and again and get my rear handed to me without complaints...But each time I walk away a little faster...Even if they seperated us it would still happen...Please dont knock a track until you try it....By the way Eli I need a six pack of JR in a can Or Eli in a can....I can grow the beard:wave:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

onefastdude said:


> Yes, here at Tri-state racers we place all levels and talent of racers together in there respective classes. Right now the Tekin S/C is the hot speedo. The Tekin S/C has been around for quite some time and is not new. The software that Tekin has come up with (Version 203) is as fast, if not faster than the Black Diamond and more consistent than the Mamba for on-road. We *DO NOT* seperate classes based on speed controls, nor do we seperate based on ability or talent. However the VTA class does have some rules on S/C that are adhered to. If you like going to a track and want to have a chance to win, as you say, you may want to practice some first. Then worry about having lots of money to compete! If you can tell us what other track or tracks seperate classes based on the S/C, please let us know which one they are. I personally have not heard of another track seperating by S/C yet.
> 
> 
> -this is the opinion of the poster- :wave:



I agree. I am so tired of people complaining about speed controls. Racing is not cheap at any level. If you don't want to spend money go race VTA with a $600 car....We do not need to seperate people into more classes. We already have too many......

Steve Dunn


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Guess I answered his question! :freak:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

onefastdude said:


> Guess I answered his question! :freak:


I think you did but I put my name at the end so he will probably take me out the next time I race.....hahahahahahaha


Steve


----------



## bshack (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll be down this weekend (24Jan10) with my 5 year old CRC 3.2R, GTB sppedo, and Nimh batteries to get my butt handed to me. Just be gentle, I have not seen the rug in 5 years.


----------

